# Rescue snake pics



## Obsidian (Aug 13, 2015)

I got a couple pics of the python I took in yesterday. Going by size, this is most likely a female. She is 57 inches and weights in at 1875 grams.


----------



## osso (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty! Do you have others?

Edit: Oops...just read your other thread.


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty baby, glad she found her way into the care of someone who loves snakes.


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 13, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 13, 2015)

She doesn't look like she is shying from you at all. I love her well-defined E.T. head spots.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 13, 2015)

There is nothing shy about her at all, I can touch her head, poke at her eyes, whatever. Its obvious she has been handled a lot. She is probably the most laid back snake I've ever seen. She does have some good alien heads going on & will be gorgeous when she sheds all that dull scratched up skin.

I have no idea how to find her owner. I posted on a local facebook yard sale group but no one is commenting , sharing or cross posting. Guess most people only care about lost pets when they are cute & furry. Oh well, the pet store knows I have her and I'll contact the local vets tomorrow just in case.

I should probably go door to door but I don't really want too. Reptiles only escape when owner don't provide secure housing, I feel like I'm doing enough. If her owners are looking for her, they need to put up fliers and get the word out. 

I still think someone probably let her loose, balls are so common around here you can hardly give them away.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow, what beautiful markings. She's a pretty girl! She's lucky you were able to rescue her. I hope you can find her a good home.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, Obsidian, she's gorgeous! She must have known you'd take good care of her when she found your house. My hubby would be overjoyed if a python moved in as he's crazy about all reptiles. Here's a pic of the little guy I found in my living room yesterday. He's a King Snake and 2 of my cats were trying to get him to play, lol. He's now out in my courtyard and will hopefully grow up to keep the rattlers away (I had one in the garage a few days ago).


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what a cute little bitty king. Too bad they grow up, a tiny little snake would be awesome. 

I wasn't the one who found the ball, she was found a few miles from me under a bridge on the edge of a parking lot. I get all the calls for found/abandoned snakes.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh she is lovely!
I wanna bitty king snake now too!!


----------



## lsg (Aug 14, 2015)

You are braver than I.  Someone would have to rescue me from the snakes.:shock:


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful snakes, both of them.


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 15, 2015)

nice. I have a spotted python that I have had since she was a baby. She is about 10 now. Sadly for me though she can be one cranky snakey. She doesn't like being handled too much and tends to bite first then settles down. She has always been like that even though she gets daily handling  Still a cool pet that I wouldnt trade for anything


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dill, one thing you might try (and don't laugh) is finding a very clear plastic container or a glass one your hand fits into. Put hand in, reach for snake while keeping container on hand without dropping it on snake (think vase or pitcher sized, curved vase is great because you can make a fist and keep it on your hand). When she strikes, she'll bump her snout.... might take a few tries but should slow down the snappiness.  Or find some of those gloves you wear when slicing tomatoes, cover with a tight weave fabric glove if its metal mesh, reach for snake. 


I have a dumeril's that doesn't get handled enough (my fault) so when the cage opens he figures its FOOD TIME and gets snappy. Even though food time gets proceeded with knocks on the cage (shave and a hair cut), he's not as smart as my ball that had it figured out-knocks=food, no knock=cage cleaning. If I need to handle him, I do the hand in a vase trick. Now I'm down to one or two strikes out of 10 handle attempts .  Had a snappy corn snake that I used to just set a piece of plexiglass on top of to get in the tank. By the time he came out from under the plexi he forgot about biting or I had already grabbed his water dish and changed it. He didn't get to stay around long....big and bitey I can work with, small and snappy is unnerving LOL.

You may want to consider some sort of wakeup/warning system like the knocks on the tank...maybe yours is cranky because she was asleep?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 15, 2015)

My last rescue ball was really bitey and nothing seemed to help, luckily I was able to place her with a experienced keeper. I'm a bit of a wuss about biting snakes, I don't like them and don't want to keep them. I got tagged by a tree boa once and it made me really jumpy about getting bit.

I'm having a bit of a problem with the new girl, I can't get her to eat. Tried f/t and live, she has no interest. I know its common for balls to go off food but I've not experienced it before. I'll try once a week or so, hopefully she is just getting settled in.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

Oh Obsidian and Krista, those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 15, 2015)

Obsidian-I actually ended up locking mine in with a mouse at first to get her to eat (not live!). Had one of those igloo shaped hiding things she stayed in. Put the mouse in there, turned the opening to the wall, put a brick on top. Next morning, no mouse! I've read about people putting them in paper bags with their food (in the cage) too....just folding the paper bag end closed a few times. Gives them no distractions and they can't overlook the mouse. Worth a shot?


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 15, 2015)

Aww. Lucky that the people walking by recognized that the python was....a python. I wouldn't have recognized it from an indigenous species and known that it needed help!

And the baby king snake - I had no idea snakes were ever that small!  I'm in S. Ca so king snakes probably live here too; now I'm afraid I might smash one when I walk in the yard!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Aug 15, 2015)

Obsidian now dont laugh at this but have you tried rubbing some fish on the mouse?  A friend of mine had to rub fish on the mouse in order to get his snake to eat. Strange but it works.  My snake didnt eat once for a little over 2 years. She just didnt want anything offered to her.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 15, 2015)

Really lucky the people found her where good people, many would have just killed her for being a snake.

No, I haven't tried fish or any of the other tricks yet. I'm going to hold off for awhile, she is a good body weight and can go a good long time without food. Its very possible she is getting ready to shed. She isn't going blue yet but she is really, really dull and very inactive.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 15, 2015)

She might have had a good meal while she was out in the wilderness.  Rats, mice, sqirrels, birds, other snakes, with luck, my sister...


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 15, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> She might have had a good meal while she was out in the wilderness.  Rats, mice, sqirrels, birds, other snakes, with luck, my sister...



did you just wish your sister eaten by a snake?  Harsh...

Eta...  tho I do have a brother that is a total pain.  So I can commiserate.   Hahaa


----------



## janzo (Aug 16, 2015)

That is hilarious Teresa, you crack me up!!!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 16, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> She might have had a good meal while she was out in the wilderness. Rats, mice, sqirrels, birds, other snakes, with luck, my sister...


 
ROTFLMAO, Teresa! I love my sister to pieces but there are a few other relatives....


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 16, 2015)

I love my sister with all my heart...from a distance. She's not happy unless she's miserable.  I had just listened to a 20 minute diatribe full of 4-letter words, not one of them being "love," and she never asked how I was. We are, and always have been, polar opposites.  (She's the kid in a room full of toys crying because she didn't get a specific one.  I'm the kid in a roomful of manure digging for the horse.  'Cause I KNOW with this much poop, there's gotta be a horse in here somewhere!) Her kids make me cherish my dogs.  ROTFLMBO


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 17, 2015)

I ended up having to take snaky to the vet today. He has belly burns from hot pavement, a possible stomach/digestive infection and possibly giardia. He is on a round of antibiotics, antiparasitics and burn cream.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh, poor little (or big) snake!  

I admit, I am afraid of snakes, anything wiggly.  I am even afraid of earthworms, which is awful for someone who likes to garden, I just scoop them up in a big shovel full of earth and move them to another part.  I blame it on my sister, when we were little she figured out I was scared of worms and would throw them at me (the phobia got bad enough that when it rained my dad had to carry me to the school bus stop until I was about 10 when it rained and the earthworms came out on the sidewalk.)  

I respect them in principle, can see why others love them, and wish I was not afraid - I am pretty much an animal freak otherwise - but it is hard to overcome. I am not scared of anything else on earth, I have stuck my body into the face of drunken louts and scary dogs, but an earthworm or snake will make me quiver.


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 18, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I ended up having to take snaky to the vet today. He has belly burns from hot pavement, a possible stomach/digestive infection and possibly giardia. He is on a round of antibiotics, antiparasitics and burn cream.



Aye yi yi, poor guy! I hope you find the original owners, not to give him back but instead to let them know what shape he was in.  Very cruel.

So, she's a he, for sure??


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm done looking for the owner. They were careless enough to loose a snake this size in a environment where it can't survive and ultimately got sick/injured. They don't deserve him back. 
Even the vets told me I should keep him and my hubby, who has always been indifferent to the reptiles I keep is very ticked off that this poor snake has suffered needlessly. He insisted I take down the found snake ads, which I already had.

I about 95% sure he is male. After having meds forced down his throat and a injection, he was mad enough too poo all over the table. I saw what I'm pretty sure were hemipenes. His vent is really sore and infected so he couldn't be sexed but I plan on getting him probed sometime to know for certain.


----------

